# Anyone remember Rusty Warren?



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe it was back in the 60s that my wife and I spent a weekend in Lake George, NY. Rusty was playing at a nightclub there. Her songs were considered quite risqué for the times. It was a great, fun night and she had the whole room in stitches.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2017)

Several video clips and interviews with Rusty Warren on the internet, I hesitate to post any of them because you never know what will come out of her mouth, LOL!


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2017)

She actually had a classical music education, having graduated from and briefly taught at the New England conservatory of Music where she was mentored by Arthur Fiedler.  

Her routines were hilarious and very ahead of the times.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, I learn something new every day here.   Never heard of her before.  Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2017)

I do remember her! I had forgotten all about that record our neighbors had, "dirty jokes" but we laughed. I don't even think I understood all of them. How interesting Jujube, that she was a classically trained musician.


----------



## 911 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pappy--I never heard of him. I will have to check him out. I liked the guy that did the cartoons in "Playboy" magazine named Vargas. Remember him?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe it was Alberto Vargas. Rusty Warren was a female and she was so darn funny. Played the piano and sang these goofy songs. I think she played clubs in the Poconos too.


----------

